# SPAM-Werbung für anti-SPAM-tool  ?!



## Chemiker (24 September 2003)

Hääää ???
Mit diesem Kurzfragewort aus dem Hessischen las ich die (ungeöffnete) mail:

"The powerful, effective and intelligent anti-spam tool. It automatically cleans spam messages out of your mailbox before you recive or read them."
Sorry, aber da steh ich wohl auf'm Schlauch ??!   :gruebel:

Da schickt mir einer 'ne Spam um Spam abzuwehren. Der sägt doch an dem Ast, auf dem er gerade sitzt. :grins: 

Absender ist ein :"Reuben Cu...."<[email protected] (vollständige Adresse bekannt).
Doch wenn man auf den "DOWNLOAD SPAM REMEDY" geht, dann erkennt man eine internetadresse mit xxxxx.biz (soll wohl Belize sein).
Den genauen Namen weiß ich nicht mehr.

Das Programm nennt sich "SPAM REMEDY (2,95Mb).

Ist diese Art der Bewerbung schon bekannt ??

Gruß,
Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## SprMa (24 September 2003)

Mir persönlich noch nicht.

Aber die Top-Level-Domain ".biz" steht nicht für Belize (die haben ".bz") sondern ist eine der neuen "generic Top-Level Domains", die die ICANN vor einiger Zeit eingeführt hat.
Neben den ccTLD (country-code Top-Level Domain) - hier ist eine Liste (witzig, gell? hat jeman schon mal eine Domain mit .aq gesehen?) - gibt es auch gTLD's, die da wären: .com, .org, .net, .int, .mil, .arpa, .name, .biz, .coop, .aero und .museum.
Die letzten vier sind neu und sollen für "Name" (Privatleute), "Unternehmen" (als Erweiterung von .com), "Cooperativen" (??), "Fluglinien" und "Museen" verwendet werden.
Außerdem ist die Europäische Gemeinschaft seit einiger Zeit dabei, die TLD ".eu" für "Europa" zu bekommen.


Matthias


----------

